# Fighting Infinity



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

It is incredibly difficult to be the model and photographer at the same time. You guys should have seen the crazy ass way I had my camera rigged up because I don't own a tripod. lmao

Edit: Jesse wrote a poem to compliment the photomanipulation so here it is:

Through the abyss I wade, the empty spaces
forming shapes and fades. Amazed that I
live still, I take another step yet I
suddenly feel ill. I will escape. I
mustn't be a victim of fate. My life
belongs to me, I wont be stuck in
eternity.

A faint light at the end of an endless hallway,
I run for I do not wish to stay. I'm afraid,
yet fear drives me to push forward. I force
myself to move toward the way out. The way out...
as a giant mouth it seems the fangs of destiny
close in on me, but not before I reach out my 
hand in an attempt to be free.

One day I will be.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

It's incredible  You're very talented.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm loving both of your work.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

very cool, I really like the red lines of colour


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks great! I also love the colors and shapes.


----------

